# Some Tom Swifties - A Kind of Pun



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom Swifties are a kind of pun containing a statement by a guy named Tom which contain a pun .
Here are some examples of them :

I have a split personality, said Tom, being frank .
I like modern painting, said Tom abstractly .
I don't want to die by drowning in Egypt, said Tom deep in denial .
I manufacture tabletops for shops , said Tom counterproductively .
We can't have this and eat to too, said Tom Archaically .
MY grapes have fermented , Tom whined .
This is a mutiny, said Tom bountifully .
The boat is leaking, said Tom balefully .
I'm losing my hair, Tom bawled .
Why shouldn't I stir my coffee with a ballpoint pen ?, bickered Tom .
Your fly is open, was Tom's zippy rejoinder .
I need a pencil sharpener, said Tom bluntly .
There goes my hat, said Tom off the top of his head .

LOL !


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your toilet's fixed, Tom piped.
I'll take the prisoner down now, said Tom condescendingly.
But we've turned this way three times already, said Tom forthrightly.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You have the right to remain silent, said Tom arrestingly.
Use your own hair brush, Tom bristled.
My whale died, Tom blubbered.
Orgasms should be outlawed, said Tom anticlimactically.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I remember playing cards all night long, Tom said wistfully.
How about a game of baseball, Tom pitched.
Did you see the football go out of bounds, asked Tom with a zoned-out look.
Light isn't always a particle, said Tom with a wave.
You just have to cut it down to size, said Tom reductively.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

That one about light extended my thinking about what a Tom Swiftie could be, Mahlerian--inspired!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The only one I can remember had much too elaborate a set-up, with Tom flying down the road on a motorcycle with his girlfriend, Ruth, hanging on for dear life behind him:

"How are you doing back there?" asked Tom, Ruthlessly.


----------

